# Elk tag at Ft. Peck MT



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I got drawn for a cow tag at Ft. Peck anyone hunted there before I am in unit 622 on the north side. Or is anyone else going that way this fall. What is the best way to hunt it camp out or stay in town somewhere. Thanks. Ps I am not looking for any spots just some insight into the area.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats!!
I expect a couple of steaks in T-town this fall!! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Phenomenal unit to hunt elk in. I'll be concentrating on the 200-300 units in the western part of the state. Less than a month away from archery season! Good luck to you!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

DBLKLK Hopefully by late goose season we can fire up the grill on some big old elk steaks.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

622 is a ways from town. Your best bet is to camp down there otherwise you are looking at a daily drive of 70 miles from Malta or 80 miles from Glasgow, one way. Be prepared if it rains to stay there until the roads dry out. You will see elk and if you spend the time you will take a cow.

Have a plan for if you get a cow down on the CMR as there is NO off road travel, even to recover game. You cannot use game carts either so your options are to either shoot one on the road, find someone with a horse or bone it out and pack it.

Take a look at a map as far roads to access the unit. Alot of people take their boats and camp down at hell creek and access the North side via boat. It allows you to cover more territory.

Nemont


----------

